# At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial)



## Nicole1976 (Dec 6, 2007)

I will provide a diagram so that there's no question.  

*Please use the diagram as your reference point*...  

For me, I'm gonna say anything past Tailbone,


What is too long for you personally?

Remember this is a question for you, not others.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Depends on the person...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

If I can sit on it, it is too long for me.


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Nicole1976 said:


> I will provide a diagram so that there's no question.
> 
> *Please use the diagram as your reference point*...
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you. I believe at some point, too long hair becomes unsanitary. I also believe extremes are bad and limiting. Too short hair and too long hair are both limited in the styles you can wear. I apologize if I've offended anyone in advance...

Clarification:: I edited this because I just wanted to add that this answer is for me personally, so I am not implying anything to anyone else. Thanks.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Can I holla back when I get there? Well, since (my) natural hair grows kinda "up" and not down, I would say the sky's the limit! Otherwise, I agree with fabiennd....


----------



## FunkyDiva (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I also say anything past tailbone


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



MtAiryHoney said:


> I agree with you.* I believe at some point,* *too long hair becomes unsanitary.* I also believe extremes are bad and limiting. Too short hair and too long hair are both limited in the styles you can wear. I apologize if I've offended anyone in advance...


 
ITA, if it's dragging on the floor then that can be a problem. But personally, i love hair of different length as long as it's healthy. It's mesmirizing.


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



RelaxerRehab said:


> Can I holla back when I get there? Well, since (my) natural hair grows kinda "up" and not down, I would say the sky's the limit! Otherwise, I agree with fabiennd....


 

 ITA - the sky is the limit.  I thought I knew because I thought my hair would grow down, but it is growing out and the only way I may be, ahh scratch that the only way I can see length is when it is in  braids, twists or put some heat to it.

For now I am in the same boat, I will holla back when I get there, or if I get there. - Ahhh the joys of shrinkage!!!!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

When it starts to get caught when you are trying to buckle your pants. Or when things start to fall in it like food, ketchup, etc.... when you can no longer wear it out, it has to be in a bun at all times or else it may cause harm to yourself and others or when dogs start chasing after it, i think its time for a new look.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Nicole1976 said:


> What is too long for you personally?


Past my waist is too long for me.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past midback length, personally is too long FOR ME. After that, it seems that hair would be in the way of everything. Not to mention the prices that salons would try to charge if I wanted to treat myself to a nice style for a change. For me MBL is perfect and my goal.  Anything after that Will get trimmed/cut back the MLB.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

At what length would hair no longer be flattering on ME??? (cuz really, I can't comment on other folx hair lengths - I'm sure there is a woman out there with hair past the floor and it looks DAMN good on her) - I'd say about classic (right under the butt). And I still think it would look good on me, it's just the haggard face and crippled up fingers from taking care of it would reduce my sexy.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted tailbone length would be too long, for me personally.  I actually plan to maintain my length at waistlength or hipbone.


----------



## so so chic (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past waistlength would be too much for me.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think tail bone would be way too long on me, if I straightened my hair. I can't even imagine having to detangle that much hair!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It depends on ther person and the health of the hair. For me, probably tailbone.


----------



## keluric (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



RainbowCurls said:


> Depends on the person...



Can't vote... I agree with this.


EDIT:  On me... probably tailbone.  My grandmother had tailbone length hair and she wore it up all the time.  I'd probably do the same.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



growinstrong said:


> Anything past midback length, personally is too long FOR ME. After that, it seems that hair would be in the way of everything. Not to mention the prices that salons would try to charge if I wanted to treat myself to a nice style for a change. For me MBL is perfect and my goal. Anything after that Will get trimmed/cut back the MLB.


 
ITA with you.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



growinstrong said:


> Anything past midback length, personally is too long FOR ME. After that, it seems that hair would be in the way of everything. Not to mention the prices that salons would try to charge if I wanted to treat myself to a nice style for a change. For me MBL is perfect and my goal. Anything after that Will get trimmed/cut back the MLB.


 
It's the same for me. Anything longer than that usually looks out of date and unattractive.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I myself probably wouldn't want to go past waist length. But I think healthy hair no matter what length is flattering. I love seeing the people with extremely long hair though. They are like a life size Barbie to me.


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



fabiennd said:


> If I can sit on it, it is too long for me.


 
I totally agree here.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For MEEEEEE personally (stressing MEEEEEEE because I don't want to offend anyone), I think anything longer than APL would be tiresome.  Anything longer than BSL would be unflattering.  Anything longer than WL would be unsanitary.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

In my opinion past a certain length is just ridiculous - like thigh, knees, down to the floor etc... it would get caught in everything  For me I think I would be content with APL to BSL. Overall I think whether a particular length would be flattering or not depends on the face shape of the person.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Yeah I am actually gonna stop growing somewhere around Mid-Back 

But I still think upto tail -bone is alright  (It's not my style entirely though).  

It's just once you move past a certain point... (eeekkkk! Yah know)


----------



## silvergirl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

tailbone length, wether that be tailbone straight or tailbone natural. example if i were waist length natural unstretched id never straighten my hair , because i think it would look to long for me.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Lovelylocs said:


> It depends on ther person and the health of the hair. For me, probably tailbone.


Same here although I've only ever seen type 1 and 2 hair longer than classic. I suspect I would think a type 3 or 4 at classic or longer the most beautiful head of hair in the world.


----------



## br0wney3z (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I know for me, I really don't want anything past MBL.  But I think that depending you how well maintained/styled the hair, it can be attractive at almost any length


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i will go w/ tailbone.....BUT it depends.  i think bone straight hair is unflattering after midbackich-length.  It just hangs there doing absolutely nothing for the person's look.
to be longer in length you really need some body, waves, curls, kinks... nahmean?


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



RainbowCurls said:


> Depends on the person...



^^ Agreed  I have seen people who look good with short hair and horrible with long hair.


----------



## Windsy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

When I start lookling like this:


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Miss*Tress said:


> Same here although I've only ever seen type 1 and 2 hair longer than classic. I suspect I would think a type 3 or 4 at classic or longer the most beautiful head of hair in the world.


 
Most of the time, Shakira has waist length hair and her's look great. And she does her own hair. But for me, I think anything past the middle part of my back, I don't really want it. 

In fact, I think I'm fine with *BSL*


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

the consensus amongst most 'professionals' is that anything past midback takes the focus away from the face, but i love hair and would definitely like mine to be waist length.  I dont think i could handle anything more than that, but wouldnt mind it.  Knee and floor length doesnt seem attractive to me though - seems kinda unnecessary exaggerated. to each his/her own


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me personally I would like to stop growing my hair when it gets to waist lenght I am really pushing for that becasue I love the old fashion updue and you can only achieve them if you have alonger lengths and thats my goal.  I do not wish to have my hair longer then that because I think I would hate it but it looks good on other people and I admire then for wanting to take care of hair that long.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Hair beyond Tail-bone/Classic length is gross to me only because the idea of hair getting caught in some's a$$ is gross.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm going to cosign with previous posters...
I think when you're able to sit on it...
it might be A BIT MUCH
I don't want my hair anywhere near my a**
that's just me... but... you know to each her own.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It varies by person. Pretty much any length where the hair just hangs without style and begins to look unruly.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I don't think the length is as important as the appearance of hair. I've seen people with beautiful butt length hair, and people with raggedy shoulder length hair. 

I think if it's really long (waist length or longer) having even ends is very important!


----------



## cheeks87 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Whimsy said:


> i will go w/ tailbone.....BUT it depends. i think bone straight hair is unflattering after midbackich-length. It just hangs there doing absolutely nothing for the person's look.
> to be longer in length you really need some body, waves, curls, kinks... nahmean?


 
I completely agree with this. The problem with "too long" is when it's straight. Past MBL, straight hair can begin to be unflattering ESPECIALLY if the person has a long face.

I think once you start heading towards waist-length & beyond it starts changing from people admiring your hair to people just being like, "Has she HEARD of scissors?"

Hopefully one day I'll have to deal with the issue of "Is my hair too long?" and it will be AWESOME.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Because I am so short anything past BSL would make me look like cousin "IT" or that thing in "The Ring"


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



SouthernTease said:


> I'm going to cosign with previous posters...
> I think when you're able to sit on it...
> it might be A BIT MUCH
> I don't want my hair anywhere near my a**
> that's just me... but... you know to each her own.


 

SouthernTease your hair is phenomenal.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I would say midback. After that, I think hair would take away from my overall look and not help to highlight it.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, anything past WL. I plan to maintain at WL.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

*Anything past midback. I mean... I can barely afford the products now.... How will I afford conditioner for Waist length hair. Really...
*


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



> At what Length is hair no longer flattering???


 
I'm not sure...but I can't wait to suffer from this dilemma!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Thats what I am saying. Please oh please let me deal with the "burden" of TOO MUCH HAIR!



pinkskates said:


> I'm not sure...but I can't wait to suffer from this dilemma!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



RainbowCurls said:


> Depends on the person...



I totally agree.


----------



## Cichelle (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I don't know. I'll try to find this thread and bump it to answer if I ever get to that point.


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

*I say waist length. IMO (IN MY OPINION) I have never understood the desire for waist length or beyond. Long hair looses it's umph/flair at that length.*


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I prefer no more than MBL for myself, I've seen WL on some women and it looks pretty on them... Seeing that I'm 5'3" MBL will be all that I can handle and need, so I defitenitly say it vary from person to person... No more than WL, any longer is too much too even look at, but that's just my opinion..


----------



## lovenharmony (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

When someone starts to look like this...







As for myself, anything below waistlength would be too much...especially since I'm only 5'2"!


----------



## kbody4 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

MBL will be enough for me  Anything else will be too much of a hassle.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Whimsy said:


> i will go w/ tailbone.....BUT it depends.  i think bone straight hair is unflattering after midbackich-length.  It just hangs there doing absolutely nothing for the person's look.
> to be longer in length you really need some body, waves, curls, kinks... nahmean?



I agree completely


----------



## PanamasOwn (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

IM *4'11* and im shooting for WL... I have tried on the wigs, envisioned it, drew it out on paper.... I feel like I good with hair that long. Now thats WL straight not natural.. I would never be able to st8en my hair it it was that long naturally. So I guess natural BSL and stretched, WL. (Im shorter than everyone on here, trust me, you can do it)


----------



## meaganita (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My goal is full/bottom WL...Which might be too long...But I'll see when I get there. 

Otherwise, I think anything past TBL would be too long for me.


----------



## shynessqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

WL for me. I want to grow my hair to WL just to see if it can grow that long but I wouldn't keep it that long. I want to have nice styled hair, WL hair  look like it sit there and does nothing els. It looks like it takes more head movement to swing WL hair then it does BSL hair. I'm also short and don't want to look like cousin it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My goal is TBL natural.  At the momentI don't know what I would
consider personally too long.  I can say that if TBL isn't long enough
for me I would go to classic.  Many, many years ago I was at waist,
so I know that is not too long for me.


----------



## Roland (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me tailbone length and longer would be unflattering.


----------



## trini_rican (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Nicole1976 said:


> I will provide a diagram so that there's no question.
> 
> *Please use the diagram as your reference point*...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Nikki - I'm in agreement with you on this - more than tailbone (for me personally) is too much.


----------



## Mortons (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past classic just looks blah....


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted for mid-thigh length. I just think if you can sit on it, you're doing too much. erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past waist length would be horrific for me. I love having long hair but for me, the length has to be a practical one I can easily deal with.


----------



## Isis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It's an individual thing.  If my hair length affects my chosen way of life negatively or becomes a hazard to my health and safety, it's too long for me.  If my hair length becomes a burden and no longer brings me joy, it's too long.


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I love really long hair. I think I could even be cool with hair that I can sit on. Knee length might be too much though.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



curvycurly78 said:


> I voted for mid-thigh length. I just think if you can sit on it, you're doing too much. erplexed



OT: Congratulations on your weight loss.  It's inspiring!!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think that floor length looks a bit creepy.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



			
				Nicole1976 said:
			
		

> What is too long for you personally?



_*Classic Length+ *_


----------



## Hair Iam (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Allandra said:


> Past my waist is too long for me.


what she said


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

On me, I don't want my hair past my waist. I think after waist it would just be too much hair for me.


----------



## PinkPeony (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



MizAvalon said:


> I love really long hair. I think I could even be cool with hair that I can sit on. Knee length might be too much though.


I agree.
Not that it will ever happen but I could see myself with thigh length hair


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Considering I'm natural and have about 50% shrinkage, anything past tailbone length is too long (I figure it would shrink to about BSL when curly and that's long enough!)


----------



## KiniKakes (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted Mid-Thigh. Anything beyond Classic Length would be excessive for me.


----------



## Luvmylife (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted for Classic length because I think anything past that point generally begins to look a bit odd on most folks, regardless of texture. (This is purely base on the people I've seen IRL, though...)

For me personally, I dunno. I saw a woman who with similar texure hair as mine who was WL.......erplexed......not a good look


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think hair longer than tailbone length would be unflattering on me. I'm average height and want a hair length that is practical (can be braided and bunned still showing nice length) and enjoyable (with movement and style). I would most likely stop growing my hair out when I reached WL straight. I just hope my shrunken hair is at a nice length as well.


----------



## jtsupanova (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



kels823 said:


> For MEEEEEE personally (stressing MEEEEEEE because I don't want to offend anyone), I think anything longer than APL would be tiresome.  Anything longer than BSL would be unflattering.  Anything longer than WL would be unsanitary.


Ita completly!


----------



## Princess Cherish (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I don't think I'd want hair past my waist.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'll let you know when I hit an unflattering length. . .
Seriously though I don't think I would want anything longer classic. 

For me BSL was completely unflattering because my curls would shrink up to my shoulders and do this horrible mushroom thing.erplexed Not cute.


----------



## Keen (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm surprised so many people say waist lenght


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

for me, anything past bsl, I dont think would be flatterin 'on me'...


----------



## aloof one (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

BSL will do it for me. If an SO requests, and only if that person wants it, I would do WL (if I can make it there)... but that would be pushing it.

I just don't want my hair to end up the elephant in the room.

You know, like when someone is ridiculously ashy and no one can muster up the strength to tell them. I dont want it to be a situation where everyone knows something should be done and I'm oblivious to it. Like when people talk about you in hushed voices... "Man that b!tch is nasty walkin around with hair dragging on the ground!"--- cause that's exactly what I said about that girl in the video someone posted.

I just don't want to be that girl everyone is like... man can you please just cut the damn hair!?!

Plus I just think my 3c/4a/4b mess would not be happy hanging over my booty. Start combing my hair and smellin poo  or worse, can you imagine detangling that crap? You can't do a shake and go if your hair is at your ankles.


But if you can get there and maintain it and keep it clean, more power to you, seriously. I would rather see a black woman with natural hair down her back that is taken care of than just long hair.


----------



## metalkitty (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Hmm, for me personally I don't think I'd look right with anything past waist length, since I'm 5'2 and long hair makes me look shorter. 
But in general I think any hair that has ends that are excessively split or fried the last several inches or so needs to be cut if it's beyond repair... Whats the purpose of having long hair if it's really unhealthy? That's just my humble opinion though.


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My hair is natural...and incredibly thick...and currently only two inches past shoulder length and a LOT to deal with...so personally, I'm gonna say anything past my bra strap is too long and too much to deal with! 

Maybe when I have a real job and am getting some real money and have someone doing my hair once a week maybe I'll let it get longer but right we'll have to see.


----------



## imstush (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I was on another forum admiring all of these ladies beautiful waist length hair.  Indian, Spanish, Black, etc.  But then I got to a white woman who had waist length hair, and I don't know what it was.  Maybe the color...but it looked so dull and boring, and I couldn't hate but think she needs to cut or layer it quickly!erplexed


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



imstush said:


> I was on another forum admiring all of these ladies beautiful waist length hair. Indian, Spanish, Black, etc. But then I got to a white woman who had waist length hair, and I don't know what it was. Maybe the color...but it looked so dull and boring, and I couldn't hate but think she needs to cut or layer it quickly!erplexed


What website is this? I want to admire some waist length hair.


----------



## silverlotus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted for classic in general, after that it gets kinda gross. For me personally, I probably won't be growing past WSL. I'll see when I get there though. BSL isn't all that long to me, so who knows if I'll be happy at WSL .


----------



## loved (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past MBL might not look nice on me. Plus my hair is heavy when it's healthy.

Being able to have a set like the lady Pantene commercials would be perfect. Sorry I could not find a pic, but she has black hair and a head full of curls that look like they were set on nickel sized rollers. I could get with that.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



fabiennd said:


> If I can sit on it, it is too long for me.


 
I'm only speaking for myself, but I agree.  I want my hair to be about waistlength.  I could deal with tailbone length, but anything longer than that I'd probably be sitting on it or slamming it in car doors or I'd just be wearing it up most of the time.


----------



## MissYocairis (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Nicole1976 said:


> I will provide a diagram so that there's no question.
> 
> *Please use the diagram as your reference point*...
> 
> ...



....hmmmm.....

....well, ah, anything past calf-length is just *STANK and INAPPROPRIATE *IMO!


----------



## Nicole1976 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



CantBeCopied said:


> ....hmmmm.....
> 
> ....well, ah, anything past calf-length is just *STANK and INAPPROPRIATE *IMO!


 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Starr1 said:


> I'll let you know when I hit an unflattering length. . .
> Seriously though I don't think I would want anything longer classic.
> 
> For me BSL was completely unflattering because my curls would shrink up to my shoulders and do this horrible mushroom thing.erplexed Not cute.



Ok if my hair looked like THIS I may be forced to reevaluate my answer to toe length or somethin  Gorgeous


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



CantBeCopied said:


> ....hmmmm.....
> 
> ....well, ah, anything past calf-length is just *STANK and INAPPROPRIATE *IMO!



So is it safe to say you're not shooting for floor length? 

Damn, stank and innapropriate


----------



## 2Cute! (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, it might be past where I am now.  I'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



CDW said:


> When I start lookling like this:


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



growinstrong said:


> Anything past midback length, personally is too long FOR ME. After that, it seems that hair would be in the way of everything. Not to mention the prices that salons would try to charge if I wanted to treat myself to a nice style for a change. For me MBL is perfect and my goal. Anything after that Will get trimmed/cut back the MLB.


 
ITA- For me personally, I'd be extremely pleased and satisfied with MBL. Anything longer, and I don't think it would look as flattering on me. BUT, let's see if I still feel that way when I get there!


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



EMJazzy said:


>


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For ME I would maintain at waist length.


----------



## missnappylady (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Mid back length would be *my* absolute maximum. I can't imagine dealing with that much hair on wash day (detangling/shrinkage).


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I agree that anything after MBL is too much. It seems to me that 'styling' it would be very limited.


----------



## MissYocairis (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



sprungonhairboards said:


> So is it safe to say you're not shooting for floor length?
> 
> Damn, stank and innapropriate





seriously, if my hair grew to the Classic Length?  I might have to just go ahead and just SEE if I could make it reach mid thigh and calf!  I can hear pishes now!  *whispering* "...now that's jus NASSSSTY!"


----------



## favorc (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I love long hair just not to the knees and ankles and stuff. I think it is unflattering when the hair is long with raggedy ends. it also depends on the person and how well they keep it maintain.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted mid-thigh.  I think tailbone or classic would be absolutely beautiful


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

to me anything past waist length is too much.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



2Cute! said:


> For me, it might be past where I am now. I'll have to wait and see though.


 
You just have the prettiest hair.


----------



## joib (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I am way too cheap and lazy for any hair past waist length.


----------



## tocktick (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i would have said tailbone length. then i saw starr1's hair and was left speechless. her hair is that length and gorgeous. so i will say "classic length". however, i ultimately think that the point at which hair becomes unflattering depends on not only how you style your hair but also how tall you are. i've seen some tall women at wsl and it doesn't look good but i think that length on short women always looks nice  i don't know why. it also really goes without saying that something like scraggly, dry hair at at long length like apl will never look as good as shorter hair that is healthy.


----------



## DayStar (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



CantBeCopied said:


> ....well, ah, anything past calf-length is just *STANK and INAPPROPRIATE *IMO!



no you didnt


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I used to think super long was flattering on me.  I was an inch or so from waist length earlier this year and cut it to my chin or right above my shoulder.  I've gotten a lot more compliments now that it's shorter.  

I only plan on growing it out again to donate it to locks of love.  But I don't think anything past MBL looks good on me.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*





Once you start looking like Cousin It, you need to BC!


----------



## winterinatl (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My end goal would be to be able to wear my hair wavy curly midback length, and that straightened out would probably be butt length/tailbone.  That is quite long, my best friend has hair that long and she can hardly deal with it.  Any longer than that I think would be too much.

Also , the cut would really make the difference.  Stick straight hair to your butt rarely looks hot on anyone above a certain age, and can make you look older!


----------



## 2Cute! (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



prettyfaceANB said:


> You just have the prettiest hair.


 
Thank you!


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Curlee_lurker said:


> I used to think super long was flattering on me. I was an inch or so from waist length earlier this year and cut it to my chin or right above my shoulder. I've gotten a lot more compliments now that it's shorter.
> 
> I only plan on growing it out again to donate it to locks of love. But I don't think anything past MBL looks good on me.


 
Wow, from WL to Chin Length.


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> SouthernTease your hair is phenomenal.



You're sweet... Thank you!!!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



sprungonhairboards said:


> Ok if my hair looked like THIS I may be forced to reevaluate my answer to toe length or somethin  Gorgeous


 


tocktick said:


> i would have said tailbone length. then i saw starr1's hair and was left speechless. her hair is that length and gorgeous.


 
Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me personally I think that if my hair grew to waistlenght that I would stop it there. As for overall I think that length is no longer flattering when the person who has it is unconfortable with it or is not able to keep it healthy.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think BSL hair is the ultimate hair beauty and length. Soo purrty


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, I'll stop growing when my hair is waist length curly. That equals between hip length and classic length straightened. 

For others, it depends so much on the state of the hair...some white people for instance have really thin hair that wouldn't look good long


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

tailbone unstretched is the longest I would go


----------



## anon123 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



missnappylady said:


> Mid back length would be *my* absolute maximum. I can't imagine dealing with that much hair on wash day (detangling/shrinkage).



That photo in your siggy is awesome!  I went to your Fotki hoping I could see where it was from and saw a locked album called Jasper.  Is it Jasper National Park?  I went to Banff National Park and it was awesome, but didn't see anything like that.

Oh, for the question. Umm . . . for me I'm going to have to go with anything where my twistouts hang longer than APL.  And maybe shorter than that.  That sounded like a lot of work as soon as I typed it.


----------



## dany06 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I find that its not the overall hair length that is no longer flattering for me ( although I personally would not go any longer than hip length) but it is more so the length in the front. I mean some can pull off the long "Jesus look" but on others it's not so flattering. Also short short bangs with down to ankles hair doesnt look good either. Usually it depends on the face, the height, and personality of the person.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think anything longer than BSL is too much for me....


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me I would say waist length but some ladies have knee length hair and they actually can pull it off also I think that natural at any length is flattering


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Hmmm.  Flattering or annoying?  For me I think that if my hair was always in my way then I'd have to cut it shorter i.e., sitting on my hair constantly or getting my hair caught in the zippers of my pants.  

DH has very long dreadlocks and keeps them tied back since they fall into his face (and food sometimes).  He rarely wears his hair completely down.  DH is definitely BSL but he has been mid back prior to a recent cut.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Isis said:


> It's an individual thing.  If my hair length affects my chosen way of life negatively or becomes a *hazard to my health and safety*, it's too long for me.  If my hair length becomes a burden and no longer brings me joy, it's too long.



LOL , thats a good point. Personally, i think that once my hair makes it to waist length, I would have to cap it at there. I do not think I could handle any more hair than that. But who knows, maybe its not that easy to stop itching for more growth...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think long hair is the height of feminine beauty... I love to see women with super long hair.  I've seen lots of Indian women with a thick black braid hanging to mid-thigh, and I just want to caress it... 

I voted that ankle length is too long, just because you'd trip constantly. 

I've seen photos of a black German lady named Sylvia Ziegler with calf-length natural hair, and it's gorgeous! I could definately see myself with hair that length. I don't generally wear my hair down anyway, so needing to wear it tied up all the time wouldnt' be so bad to me.


----------



## Kacie (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I say anything past WSL begins to lose appeal.  No offense but the thought of having your hair in your crack and you can't use the restroom with it down in the back turns me off. erplexed


----------



## Isis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



joyousnerd said:


> I think long hair is the height of feminine beauty... I love to see women with super long hair.  I've seen lots of Indian women with a thick black braid hanging to mid-thigh, and I just want to caress it...
> 
> I voted that ankle length is too long, just because you'd trip constantly.
> 
> I've seen photos of a black German lady named Sylvia Ziegler with calf-length natural hair, and it's gorgeous! I could definately see myself with hair that length. I don't generally wear my hair down anyway, so needing to wear it tied up all the time wouldnt' be so bad to me.


There are long-haired pics here and Sylvia Ziegler is one of them. 
http://home.arcor.de/andrea-weber/haare-hairs-cheveux/haare-hairs-cheveux.html


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Isis said:


> There are long-haired pics here and Sylvia Ziegler is one of them.
> http://home.arcor.de/andrea-weber/haare-hairs-cheveux/haare-hairs-cheveux.html


The link of her picture isn't working for me.
Does anyone have pictures of her and her hair?


----------



## Isis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



ella said:


> The link of her picture isn't working for me.
> Does anyone have pictures of her and her hair?


The link didn't work for me either.  This is just her photo on the page.  There doesn't seem to be much info about her...


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Isis said:


> The link didn't work for me either. This is just her photo on the page. There doesn't seem to be much info about her...


Awww well thx for the link anyways Isis


----------



## growinglong777 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, I am stopping at Midback Level..Can't wait to get there!


----------



## lisana (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

If your hair is just hanging and not doing anything for your face, then it is no longer flattering. I see those pics of the women with super long hair and I think that some of them have face that would benefit from hair with curls and layers, for instance, a woman with a long face does not look good with long, straight hair most of the time. It would look so much better curly/wavy or layered and fuller.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me,a couple inches past mbl will do just fine


----------



## strenght81 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Past brastrap is too long.


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Too much of anything can be bad. 

Where hair is concerned, anything past mid back length is too long and too much.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Isis said:


> The link didn't work for me either.  This is just her photo on the page.  There doesn't seem to be much info about her...



If you're in Firefox you can right click on the picture and click "view image" to see it in full size. Otherwise, in IE you can right click on it, go to properties, copy the link and put it in your address bar, or you can download it. =)


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

There are plenty of women on this site with beautiful waist length or longer hair (mochamadness comes to mind), but personally I couldn't handle anything longer than MBL.  That's my personal goal.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Cocoa21 said:


> Too much of anything can be bad.
> 
> Where hair is concerned, anything past mid back length is too long and too much.


I definitely agree with this.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Due to the dense shrinkage my hair can achieve, I would say the longest I might allow it to grow would be mid-back SLIGHTLY stretched in twists/braids....that would probably mean waist-tailbone fully stretched...but I do not plan on straightening my hair so I would probably never show my true length which would be fine w/ me!

I do not know if I would keep my hair that length though...since I have never come close to mid-back, I have no clue about the difficulty level of managing it....most likely I would keep doing what I have been doing (protective styles & twist/braid outs, finger-combing)...if I get tired of it, I would gladly trim to a more comfortable length but I have to get there first!!

In terms of my opinion about other women's hair....I think anything past classic length is too much regardless of texture....

Besides, most of the women who grow their hair longer than that keep it in buns anyway, so you cannot even tell that their hair is soo long, which for me would defeat the purpose of having that much hair---no one knows & then you have to spend all that time maintaing it  If you are constantly hiding your hair, you mind as well cut it! And if you have that much hair and are not hiding it, I would worry about all the drama, snagging on everything, tripping over it etc  

*NappyRina*


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm short with thick hair, so I think at tailbone I'd look like cousin IT... I hope to reach MBL and maintain that. I'm praying for it by Spring 2009 

ETA:  For me, I don't want anything beyond MBL/WL.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I say past tailbone


----------



## erokawa (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Past the tailbone.


----------



## Babydall818 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I say past the lumbar region is tooo much... not trying to be Cousin It


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think on me anything past waist length would be too much. I would grow my hair to waist length, and cut it with long layers to mbl.  That's stretched. I really don't want more then bsl length unstretched.


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I say Tailbone is no longer flattering. But I asked my husband and he surprised me. 

He said it is unattractive at mid back length.

I was shocked!

He said once it grows longer than the bra strap, it is not cute anymore.

Whaaaa???


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Mook's hair said:


> I say Tailbone is no longer flattering. But I asked my husband and he surprised me.
> 
> He said it is unattractive at mid back length.
> 
> ...


OT: Girl, I was stalking your fotki. That is some beautiful hair you have. You are so talented. I wish I had your skill girl!!!!!!!!!!! Your transition seems to be going really well. Thats very inspiring


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I only want my hair to stop at APL... the more length, the more work for me. So my goal is APL only.


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Babydall818 said:


> I say past the lumbar region is tooo much... *not trying to be Cousin It*


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

When it just hangs and looks flat and blah


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Beyond waist nearing butt. At that point IMO it starts looking a little to earth mother goddess meets Woodstock 2008ish.

I think waist length is the max. At that point it can still be (depending on the person's features, style, etc.) youthful and sexy, it it has shine and body.

My personal max is mid back to slightly past.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I am not going to read any answers, I like it all. Its amazing to me to see ppl on photos with hair several feet long. I have never seen anyone in person with hair long then knee lenght or ankle lenght. But I was amazing with her hair. Some ppl think its age maybe someone is to old to have really long hair, it think what ever the person goal is. I dont know if I could take care of hair pass tailbone or even that long, but it still amazes me. Let the person choose I could not pick answer


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

To me it's booty length.  BUT there are a few members here whos hair is that length and their hair is AMAZING.  Is it Newflowers??  Someone with Flowers in her name I think is one of my inspirations.  Her hair is booty length I think.  Maybe it just depends on the height and frame of the person.  I know for a midget like me booty length will have me looking like Uncle Fester


----------



## princcessnadia (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Tail bone would be too long for me I would never know how to style iterplexed


----------



## Swanky (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

No 'swang' below my waistline, or then again maybe on tailbone would feel like a cool breeze? Hmm, (waistlength or shorter more manageable and flattering on me).


----------



## Moroni (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*







Here's Crystal Gayle. I can honestly say that this is too long for me, but WOW, it looks great on her!


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Too long for *me* personally would be anything past bra strap length.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

That length does look great on Crystal Gayle. I saw a woman in person with hair just 3-4 inches shorter than the Crystal Gayle photo. She kept her head cocked to one side as if the weight of the hair was too much for her or she was trying to keep it hanging freely. The way that she held herself wasn't flattering. Looked like there was a painful crick in her neck. I think it would have been flattering if she held her head high like Crystal Gayle but it was not flattering in the way she carried herself. After seeing her, I've always thought that the length which is no longer flattering is knee/calf length but IDK now that I've seen this Crystal Gayle photo. 



Moroni said:


> Here's Crystal Gayle. I can honestly say that this is too long for me, but WOW, it looks great on her!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



joyousnerd said:


> I think long hair is the height of feminine beauty... I love to see women with super long hair.  I've seen lots of Indian women with a thick black braid hanging to mid-thigh, and I just want to caress it...
> 
> I voted that ankle length is too long, just because you'd trip constantly.
> 
> I've seen photos of a black German lady named Sylvia Ziegler with calf-length natural hair, and it's gorgeous! I could definately see myself with hair that length. I don't generally wear my hair down anyway, so needing to wear it tied up all the time wouldnt' be so bad to me.


 
 Not to start a race battle, but I don't think she's black/would have considered herself black - this page says she's german & Mexican (also has a different pic).....all the same, it's some gorgeous, long, textured hair.....


----------



## devans005 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Let me try to post some of the pictures from the site.  http://home.arcor.de/andrea-weber/haare-hairs-cheveux/ziegler-sylvia/















ella said:


> The link of her picture isn't working for me.
> Does anyone have pictures of her and her hair?


----------



## Poobity (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, it would be anything beyond waist.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Waist length stretched is my limit. I personally would not want anything that is longer than that.


----------



## caliber38 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

From the look of those pics she sure looks black to me.


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I also read that she was mexican and germanerplexed clarify please?

and i think past calssic length is no longer attractive. so i picked mid thigh. i haven't seen mid thigh length or longer that looked good


----------



## african princess (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Waist.  For me personally, I do not want anything longer than BSL.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think knee lenth is too long but then again so is tail bone...if a person ends up having to get their hair out their *** when they sit down...  but bsl and apl can be very sexy


...momma, i want my hair apl when i grow up!


----------



## justsimply (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted WL. A couple inches above WL will be great for me. My waist is my best physical feature and my butt/hips are my worst (huge...lol). Don't need any more attention in that area, trust me.


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It's too long for me when I have to sacrifice thickness for length. I want my hair as long as it will grow as thick as it is. At the point that it begins to thin out on the ends I will snip snip.


----------



## janee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

_Longer than mid back is probably too much for me.  Maybe BSL.
_


----------



## BonBon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It depends on the height of a person, whether they have a long torso vs short torso, small face vs big face etc.. for me.

 I feel long, long hair looks best on taller, slim flat/small chested ladies. Short & fat, small & very busty women, women with short neck/no neck dont look as good for some reason in my eyes it doesn't go as well although it can be done successfully very occasionally. 
Hiplength+ on anyone is usually unflattering imo. 

 But I still wouldnt hate, even if the hair is unflattering I would still appreciate seeing it.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



fabiennd said:


> If I can sit on it, it is too long for me.


 

Right freaking on!  Once it loses style appeal, I'm out.


----------



## mina11233 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think when when it gets to the point to where i can sit on it would be the point where its too long


----------



## tthreat08 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Well, I don't know if there is a length I'd claim to be unflattering.  I think older women are more attractive with fuller flowy styles if they choose to keep their hair long (but I am partial to that look anyway).  But I enjoy varied lengths as long as it's healthy and NOT scraggly.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think it depends on the individual. For example, if you're short, really really long hair just looks weird; it visually shortens the body even more. If you're tall, you can probably get away with wearing it a bit longer. 
For me personally...as soon as it starts getting in the way, I'm assuming mid-back, then that's my limit.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I was going to say waist length but then I thought of some waist length people who it did look good on. But I would say most people can't carry waist length hair in a flattering manner. I ultimately chose tail bone length because that is the limit when it starts looking bad on most people.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

id say knee lenght
erplexed
i say that because they could have shrinkage that is waist length


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'd just love to be able to get there and see it for myself. However, as mentioned earlier, it depends on the hair. Bone straight tailbone just looks dull to me, I think it requires alot of curls and/or volume for anything longer than waist to look cute, IN MY PERSONAL OPINION.

I desperately want tailbone but i'm 6'1" and it might never happen...


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

anything past waistlength


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



SleekandBouncy said:


> Beyond waist nearing butt. At that point IMO it starts looking a little to earth mother goddess meets Woodstock 2008ish.
> 
> I think waist length is the max. At that point it can still be (depending on the person's features, style, etc.) youthful and sexy, it it has shine and body.
> 
> My personal max is mid back to slightly past.


 
*I 2nd this!!!! WAIST LENGTH is just right. Especially if it's layered.*


----------



## onejamifan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted anything past tailbone, but the truth is that on other people, I think extreme length hair is gorgeous  On a personal note, it is starting to take way too long for me to dry my hair. I am not to crazy about staying under my Pibbs for 90 minutes, especially in this dang heat! So, waistlength is probably going to be my happy place (once I'm *full* WL) but strictly for practicality purposes.....


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past hip length


----------



## ekomba (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

after scrutinizing this diagram hum really analyzing anything past tailbone!!!


----------



## ekomba (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

ot but you know what the funny part is i always wanted and still want waistlength hair but i m puzzled why all the weaves are ever had and the expensive hair i bought why do i always buy 18inches and it s past midback but i always end up chopping it back to bsl that s so weird. i just noticed that any weave that i bought be it straight or curly i hated it at 18inches but felt most comfortable around 14inches but the best even at 12 that s what used to fit me nice.

lol i m still grow to waistlength cause that s my dream length i never had it and feel like the other lengths are so feasible but just want to see if i like it but cant do anything more than waist. i know midback is ideal but as long as it does not cover my butt it s all good. hair can cover my breast (sexxxuuu!!!!) not my butt (not so sexy u need to see my junk! grrr)


----------



## plastic (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

MBL would just look good on me .. WSL layered would look nice anything longer .. ick (did i answer this question before ?)


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I never like toooo long hair on ME.  On other people it can look pretty.  I think the limit I would want for me is layered BSL.  Anything other than that on me, is toooooo long.  But, it looks good on other gals!


----------



## tycoles (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

To me, anything past hip bone length looks old fashioned.  Very little house on the prairie.  I can only say this about white women though because I've never seen a black woman with her past waist length.  Maybe it looks different on us.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

This thread makes me feel bad.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.



Aw, pokahontas, i know sometimes i feel bad too reading about the ladies who dont believe that hair should be grown to tailbone length (or even waist erplexed) because im aiming for longer lengths..but to each his  own!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.


 

Girl please, I can't wait to have your length.  Your hair is beautiful and very feminine.  I am just letting my hair grow right now. I'm focusing on healthy hair.  But I would love to have hip length hair. Long hair for me past the waist is very feminine. I just love it. I can't wait to play in it and where the hairstyle that I have running around in my head.  
My biggest hurtle right now is clipping an inch from my ends. erplexed


----------



## Blackbird77 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.


 
Don't feel bad, Poka.  I'm trying to grow to where you are.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.



Oh, don't let it, Pokhontas!!!   How long is your hair, now?? *looks at poll* All these votes notwithstanding, I fully plan on growing my hair til it won't grow no more, and if folks think it makes me look 'whatever' - *shrug* - good thing I ain't married to/dating/giving a danngone bout what they think about me & my hair, ya know?


----------



## jenteel (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



JustKiya said:


> Oh, don't let it, Pokhontas!!!   How long is your hair, now?? *looks at poll* All these votes notwithstanding, I fully plan on growing my hair til it won't grow no more, and if folks think it makes me look 'whatever' - *shrug* - good thing I ain't married to/dating/giving a danngone bout what they think about me & my hair, ya know?



exactly! *poka* every1 here has diff goals
and just like anything else in life diff opinions
just like some don't like really short hair (i love it)
there will be more admiring ur hair then hating it - *trust *
i know i'll get even more "is that ur hair?" comments w more length 
but it comes w/ the territoryerplexed


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I just had a Crystal Gayle mental picture.  I just want to braid it or play in it.  I don't think that she wears her hair down all of the time.  

I bet she can do mah-velous buns.
but honestly, I didn't think that it did her pretty face justice.  It makes my 'brown eyes blue' to see it hanging on the ground.


----------



## LookingandListening (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

On me, I prefer APL.  Anyhting longer makes me look old.  But I don't think a certain *length* looks BAD per se.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I won't be going beyond waist length .


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



myhairandme said:


> On me, I prefer APL. Anyhting longer makes me look old. But I don't think a certain *length* looks BAD per se.


Okay I posted one earlier that said, BSL.  NO, I meant APL, also.  ANything longer would make me look tired.  ANd it MUST have layers, especially shorter laters in the front.  Longer hair in the front really does my face NO justice.


----------



## Dubois007 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything longer than waist length for me


----------



## jerjer29 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i saw a girl with tail bone length hair, and it was braided and it looked healthy and nice, she was probably 16-ish. but i think thats a bit too much hair though, i'm sure it'd get annoying.


----------



## zanna (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Floor Length is too long for me!
Zanna


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

anything past Waistlength is too much for me.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me its that length where my hair starts to look straggley I know that is not a word but you know what I mean. I love my hair to constant look full and not look a H.A.M just for length. Right now I envision that be WL at most however it could be shorter once I see MBL and how I am feeling about that. I also take into consideration care. It takes me hours now I know that once it gets longer its going to take more time and that might be time I don't have.


----------



## kismettt (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

for me, MBL. im 5'1. for me, too long hair on short women overwhelms her. plus, all that hair, i can only imagine the time it will take to detangle/straighten/braid/whatever i want to do with it.


----------



## nklogan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I said Mid-thigh Length!I think that's just too much.


----------



## Starr1 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.


 
Poka, you have no reason to feel bad, you know your hair is gorgeous!

Although I know how you feel since my hair is now at/past the length that a lot of people have said is unflattering.

Oh well, to each her own right?


----------



## crumbling_images (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For my hair texture, I think anything past MBL is too much of a hassle.  If I could ever reach MBL, I'd keep my hair trimmed to that level or shorter.


----------



## Mis007 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Any thing past Mid Back Length ....


----------



## stixx (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm not a fan of anything past BSL or maybe MBL unless it's layered  That goes for all ethnicities. I don't think many people besides hair forum members aim for hair longer than that - most of the time they're overdue for a haircut!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted for to the floor. For me would be WSL.


----------



## laketta (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Tailbone will be it for me. (Maybe.) 

Okay wait I am not sure.


but I wont have it sweeping the floor like a broom.


----------



## laketta (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Pokahontas said:


> This thread makes me feel bad.




I want to feel bad too.


Your hair is fantastic!!!


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Waist length is the most flattering to me.  Anything longer than that tends to look like cousin it imo.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Take it all the way to the floor!!!
I want it as long as possible...
I am not stopping my hair at any length, so terminal length is most flattering for me!


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

anything past Waist length definitly starts to look like cousin it


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm a shortie, and I think anything past tailbone length would not only be unflattering on me, but too tedious. Rollersetting would be out of the question and I definitely don't want to be sitting on it or getting it caught in car doors and what not, sure I could just put it in a ponytail or bun and call it a day. But that's just too much hair for me. So I will not be taking it to the floor, assuming it would even grow that long.


----------



## wish4length (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I agree that it depends on the person. What looks good on one may not look so hot on the next, but personally I don't want my hair to go past waist because then I run the risk of it slipping into the toilet.


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



wish4length said:


> I agree that it depends on the person. What looks good on one may not look so hot on the next, but personally I don't want my hair to go past waist because then *I run the risk of it slipping into the toilet*.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything longer than classic length is too much


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My ultimate length would depend on two things: how old I am, and how much patience I would have at that age to deal with all that hair!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

anything past waist imo


----------



## Eclass215 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me personally, it would be past mid back, but that's because it would be hard for me to manage.  Plus I'm short and I think it would make me look like cousin it, lol.  I love gorgeous hair no matter what length though, but I can't deal with too much of my own hair.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Honestly I think it depends on the person.  Some ladies I see with long hair it dosen't look good becaue it ages them, or the hair is just long with no style or pizazz.


----------



## MissNina (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think waist length hair is too much on almost anybody. When I see it, no matter how beautiful it is, I just think of taking scissors and cutting it to mid-back or something. Sorry


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It depends on the person/hair, but for me tailbone length is too much.  I am only 5'3'' and I think it can be overwhelming.


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Curlee_lurker said:


> I used to think super long was flattering on me.  I was an inch or so from waist length earlier this year and cut it to my chin or right above my shoulder.  I've gotten a lot more compliments now that it's shorter.
> 
> I only plan on growing it out again to donate it to locks of love.  But I don't think anything past MBL looks good on me.



I can agree with you on this some people its not the best look. i find that for myself i was just past waist length last year and cut it to shoulder length (its back to brastrap now tho) anyway I think anything past waistlength on me looks wack, but then maybe it was because my ends were raggedy. 

in conclusion i myself don't want my hair to grow past MBL now. so really only like 2 more inches then what it is now. the thing that also makes this a better choice for me is how my hair looks when natural i like it to be right above my shoulders and if its waist length its like right at my shoulders natural which causes kinda a problem with touching my shoulders too much


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think that past classic length is too much. One of the other docs at work has hair that is between her knees and her calves and it makes me cringe every time I see it (it's healthy and shiny looking, but still gives me the creepy crawlies).


----------



## Nayeli (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Whenever a woman's body looks out of proportion with her hair, I think it's too long. Classic length will swamp a shorter woman in a more pronounced way than a taller woman, so it really depends.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I selected "waist"; cause you did say _for me_!  

This is such a subjective ? though; 'cause many factors decipher into when (or not) a lady is kickin' wid her long locks, you know.  And, just occurred to me, even then depends upon how she styles it.  Like me, I put waist length is going a bit far for me; but, if it were worn in a bun; WOWSERS, that would be tres cool/cute IMHO.  The thing is, I would get tired of wearing buns, you know.


----------



## unalteredone (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think that it depends on whether it's straight or curly. I think waistlength curly hair looks good, but waist length straight hair can often look limp and lifeless. I dont think that hair flatters you anymore after MBL. After that it can be either neutral or bad, but i dont think it's flattering.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Heck I love long hair period I don't find it non flattering unless it looks unhealthy.

For myself I will say WL but HL would be the max. Since I'm tall I think I can pull it off well.


----------



## ohmysanity (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Haha, some of these responses are hilarious  I wanna say, when you're sitting on your hair...it's not cute anymore.


----------



## TwoKaylas (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

ITA Fabiennd... personally, hair that I can sit on is too much for me

Sexyhairfetish 





> when dogs start chasing after it...


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'd say everything under waist length.


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

My goal is full hipbone length because I want my hairstyles to reach MBL.  I'm texlaxed with lots of shrinkage and wear my hair is curly and wavy styles; I almost never wear my hair straightened; I prefer BIG hair.


----------



## bamachic08 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

anything that is a hazard should be taken care of.personally i would say tail bone is enough for me because im tall with a long torso.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Nicole1976 said:


> I will provide a diagram so that there's no question.
> 
> *Please use the diagram as your reference point*...
> 
> ...


 
ITA....


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I would say anything longer than hipbone unstretched (if you mostly wear your hair curly).  Only because most people's hair at that length starts looking stringy and thin.  Also, i don't think it really flatters most people.


----------



## mili (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I really do not believe any length is totally un-atractive, especially if well cared for.  I said on the floor (only if it is down lying on floor, because it then would be dirty)


----------



## aribell (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It's funny, cause I would usually say past hipbone is really getting excessive, but India Arie in her video "The Truth" looks so beautiful with those (fake) dreds down to her knees (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzMrcHYziI4) @ 2:23.  Such a gracefully natural look.  Guess it depends on the person.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past Tailbone is too much hair for me. When I get there I'll keep it trimmed.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Well it depends on the body shape and height of the person, I think anything pass the thighs is too much.......you can cut it as much as you want, but you will still have length.....since Indians naturally let their hair grow down to the floor.....that length for them is common, so seeing that length doesn't bother me, but ME, personally I can't see myself being pass tailbone......we are working women, and that much of here just wouldn't be right for us......but my opinion only........but it depends on how they take care of it, a person who takes care of his or hers hair that is knee length might look better compared to a person who has midback length and doesn't take care of his or hers hair......my friend's sister has waistlength hair, but she's my height, so it's like looking into the future when my hair gets that length, her hair is very healthy......and I've seen some people with the same length of hair, and it looks horrible......so it varies.....but on me.....tailbone---the longest, shoulder length---the shortest........sorry so long......


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Mid back is the longest I'd ever want to be. Anything past that is a bit much.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I thought I only wanted MB but I'm here and now say Tailbone. I believe anything else is too much, and I'll see when I get there as I'm only 5'5.  Maybe just maybe waist with me. I don't want my hair to overpower me.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I wanted classic length curly, but now I think I want classic length stretched. I'm not sure... I want to be at least hip length, curly. I think other women can get away with longer hair.

I LOVE ultra-long hair. I think it looks bad on some women if they don't take care of it or just let it hang without doing anything with it.. I can't wait until I get back to hip length, and once I get beyond that...  I can't even stop thinking of the long braids, how nice and long my rollersets will look, the length of my braidouts and wash-and-gos...

I'll try not to think of the wash process, though


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Whenever it becomes a problem for me, then that will be too long. The longest I have been is bra strap length and it was cool. No real issues except the fact that I really didn't know how to take care of it. I feel weird commenting on this because mine is so short now, but I guess I will just let it grow and see what happens. On other people, I figure, whatever length works for them is cool with me.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

tailbone length hair is ridiculous looking. it's obnoxious in that you KNOW that that person is spending a great deal of their day caring for the hair, and also that by the time hair gets to be that length it looks soo raggedy. 

tailbone length hair is great for little girls who want to be fairy princesses, but it's not practical and is rarely attractive/healthy looking.

This is just my opinion. MBL is the perfect length to maintain optimum health and length without looking tore up.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

If you have to gather your hair together so you can sit on the toilet, FOR ME, it's TOO LONG!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Luscious Locks said:


> tailbone length hair is ridiculous looking. it's obnoxious in that you KNOW that that person is spending a great deal of their day caring for the hair, and also that by the time hair gets to be that length it looks soo raggedy.
> 
> tailbone length hair is great for little girls who want to be fairy princesses, but it's not practical and is rarely attractive/healthy looking.
> 
> This is just my opinion. MBL is the perfect length to maintain optimum health and length without looking tore up.


 
Hey  

Just kidding! I have tailbone length hair, but since it's so curly it falls at around waist length depending on the day... 

My ends are not raggedy and I don't spend more than 5 minutes a day on my hair - that's all the time it takes to gather my hair into a ponytail or make a long plait. Washing and detangling once a week takes around 40 minutes. 

Super long hair is not for everyone, but try it, you might like it 

I'm going for Classic Length hair and that's where I'll stop. (I think.  )

Kneelength is a tad bit too long, but I've seen pretty kneelength hair too LOL.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



ella said:


> The link of her picture isn't working for me.
> Does anyone have pictures of her and her hair?


 
Here you go Ella:








*1.) Sylvia Ziegler, from Munich, has 1.4 meter*
* long hair. **Her little daughter Franziska *
*admires the splendour of the hair*. 






*2.) Hairy: Belly dancer Sylvia Ziegler's (27 y.o.) hair is 1.52 (~60 inches) meters long. Sylvia is 1.62m tall (~ 5'4), daughter of a Mexican mother and a German father, and performs in cabarets and oriental clubs. 
For daughter Franziska (4), her mom's mane is a fluffy hiding place.*










*She has several shorter pieces framing her face - if she could make a bun (imagine how HEAVY, though!) those little tendrils would be just adorable.* 








*A headband, pushing it all back, maybe?* 






*Her hair is almost perfectly knee length....*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Sylvia Ziegler continued......






*I think that the short bangs show just how curly her hair*
* is - and look at her little girls hair!* 






*A back view - a bit much, for even me, but I *
*think it's more the style, rather than the hair.* 

Comments are from flickr, and I think the person who posted it is a member here..................


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I mean as long as it isn't looking like a hot mess, then any length can be pulled off. But I voted for floor length because if it's dragging on the floor, then that's going to be a problem obviously.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Is this a Black woman? She kinda looks Black to me. Her hair is actually gorgeous. A lot of people I see with long hair (not in this forum, of course) have really thin, scraggly hair. Hers looks thick and healthy.



CurlyMoo said:


> Sylvia Ziegler continued......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



CurlyMoo said:


> Sylvia Ziegler continued......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK this picture right here 
that's where I draw the line   
A walking hair...


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



FlowerHair said:


> OK this picture right here
> that's where I draw the line
> A walking hair...



LOL, she does kinda look Cousin It in that picture.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



FlowerHair said:


> OK this picture right here
> that's where I draw the line
> A walking hair...


 

Yeah she does look like cousin it, because she's so small and her hair is so thick, and she looks pretty short in the pick......but her hair looks ok though.....i mean I wouldn't want all that hair......I would hate summer time though!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Lately I've seen women IRL with beautiful TBL hair that was either wavy or curly. I'm good at WL for me (sometimes I hesitate between MBL and WL to tell the truth) but I had to admit their hair was lovely and it complimented them. They looked beautiful.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I believe for me anything beyond MBL is not flattering. I don't want my hair making me appear shorter than what I am. 

It is also a chore for me to maintain longer than MBL hair.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Tailbone is what I picked according to my lifestyle and my "hair personality". It would probably be more work in the end with too much hair for me...but that's me. I just wanted to give my personal thoughts on my own desired length. I've seen women who look gorgeous with longer and shorter hair...


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything longer than BSL...please don't kill me!  But this is a personal preference due to my laziness.  I cannot imagine handling anything longer.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



FlowerHair said:


> OK this picture right here
> that's where I draw the line
> A walking hair...


 

 
Flowerhair you are so bad. Ok she does look like a walking mop but it's so healthy and pretty.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Rosie8604 said:


> Is this a Black woman? She kinda looks Black to me. Her hair is actually gorgeous. A lot of people I see with long hair (not in this forum, of course) have really thin, scraggly hair. Hers looks thick and healthy.


 
Yes she mixed with black.


----------



## fletches (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me, mid back length is the longest I would go. Anything longer than that just seems to hang there & I haven't seen anyone with hair longer than mid back rockin really cute styles.


----------



## hairmaster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Too long is when you can't take care of it or a ford to take care of it, keep it up in a bun all the tme. Can you see how much time and money it would take after mid back....


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted MBL.  Nice loose curls would be comfortably BSL and that's what I would like to achieve.  Anything more for me is personal vanity and I can't go there.  

In general, longer than TBL in not attractive to me.

ETA: This is a personal decision for everyone.  Grow to your heart's content, is my take on it.


----------



## prospurr4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Personally speaking, I can see myself wearing a MBL twistout, which means my length needs to be about hiplength....so that's my max.


----------



## Maksi (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Waist length would be amazing for the sheer length of it, but I think BSL maximum would be more flattering on me, especially at my age.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted Classic Length.  That would be far too long if my hair were straight, but on me, that would probably shrink up to APL.


----------



## Starr1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



FlowerHair said:


> OK this picture right here
> that's where I draw the line
> A walking hair...


 

You are so wrong for that. . .


But she seriously does look like nothing but hair with a pair of legs. 

This is why I'm stopping at classic, maybe mid thigh at most.


----------



## healthytext (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



nicola.kirwan said:


> It's funny, cause I would usually say past hipbone is really getting excessive, but India Arie in her video "The Truth" looks so beautiful with those (fake) dreds down to her knees (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzMrcHYziI4) @ 2:23.  Such a gracefully natural look.  Guess it depends on the person.



Wow. She does look very nice there.


----------



## yuriko (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

well to each his own. I don't want hair longer than waist length, even though I think MBL is probably the longest that would be flattering on me. I have had Tail bone weaves and braids and they didn't suit me.

But I just wish I had the option to choose what length to have my hair, at least that is why I am here


----------



## Lovestyr (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

waist hair length is too much hair for me to cope with..ill be content with midback length in which i only need 10 more inches to achieve....


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

waistlength and beyond is not flattering to me anymore.


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past the hip is a little to much for me. But I guess it all depends on who is rocking the length, because I know a female who's hair is to her butt and she looks good with it.


----------



## lollyoo (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Beyond hip length. I really dont like the tailbone idea, dont like the idea of sitting on my hair.

With my shrinkage - I dont think I will ever have issues with this. As I think WL on me will be like APL, so dont think I can ever have tail bone natural hair, cos thats like floor length on me.


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Everytime I get back to waistlength, I'm not going to lie, I cut it back up to bsl... or even apl.

It ends up being so long and thick that I can't take it... I think after all of my children reach a certain age, and I'm not so busy building my business that I'll have more time to care for waistlength although that's my goal by the end of this year, I'll probably just maintain mbl for awhile before I bring it back up to bsl, I dunno... 

but wsl only because of time and matinenence for now is too long for me.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Anything past waist length kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Nightingale (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think anything past hip length wouldn't be flattering on my body type. I'm aiming for a length just past my waist (maybe an inch or two longer) before I stop growing it out.

_*I know I responded to this thread sometime before this, but as my own hair grows out I've taken the question more seriously.*_


----------



## NiceSecrets (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm personally shooting for waist length.  I'd be more than satisfied with that length.


----------



## jumpingjax1906 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think what ever you are most comfortable with as a  person, however, for me I have a professional job and anything longer than waist length would be in the way.  I want my hair mid back length and healthy.  That way I can wear a variety of styles. To each his own, but when your hair starts getting caught in doors and other people have to comb it for you, you might want to get the clippers.


----------



## fe6968 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think for me past tailbone would be too long and unflattering, i have enough maintaining my bsl length hair 
______________________


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



PinkSkates said:


> I'm not sure...but I can't wait to suffer from this dilemma!!!


 
I completely agree, i want to be hip length but honestly being a 4b natural i'll probally change my mind once i get waistlength and say "this is it for me"


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



lollyoo said:


> Beyond hip length. I really dont like the tailbone idea, dont like the idea of sitting on my hair.
> 
> *With my shrinkage - I dont think I will ever have issues with this. As I think WL on me will be like APL*, so dont think I can ever have tail bone natural hair, cos thats like floor length on me.


 
I agree my shrinkage will always make my hair look alot shorter, so when im at my goal of hip length, i will _look_ waist length.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I voted waste length. At some point its just like ok...what are you going to do with that hair. But everyone has their own opinion. As long as your hair is healthy...that is the main concern.


----------



## mstar (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



MochaEyeCandy said:


> Anything past waist length kinda creeps me out.


Me too! 

Also, as I continue to grow and retain my length, I will never reach full BSL or full WL or anything, because I think I (and most women, in my eyes) look better with layered hair. I think layers are sexy and chic, whereas super-long, blunt hair usually makes me think "dowdy." Hope I don't offend anyone by saying that--I have seen several women on LHCF with very pretty blunt-cut ends at shorter lengths.


----------



## nucienuce1 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I said mid-thigh even though my sister had calf length dreads ( she cut them off due to the causing a curve in her spine)


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (May 28, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

*waist length. anything past that is creepy. it reminds me of the old pictures they show of people in horror flicks. *


----------



## ebonyhair (May 28, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I vote waist length- ITA that it starts getting creepy after this length!


----------



## Nice Lady (May 28, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



joytimes10 said:


> I voted MBL. Nice loose curls would be comfortably BSL and that's what I would like to achieve. Anything more for me is personal vanity and I can't go there.
> 
> In general, longer than TBL in not attractive to me.
> 
> ETA: This is a personal decision for everyone. Grow to your heart's content, is my take on it.


 
I agree with the TBL, it kinda looks hmmm and distracts everyone from the person's beautiful features or body.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 29, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It really depends on the person's texture, hair health, personality and maintenance of it. I love flowergirl's, poka's and starr's hair- wavy, curly long hair. There is a woman on NC.Com named Caleilani who has tailbone length hair - she's on subbrock's blog -http://subbrock.blogspot.com/2009/05/ronis-hair-story.html . She said it's about waistlength with shrinkage. 

I just want to see how long I can go. I wear my hair up anyhow so it won't be so difficult for me to not wear it out. I would love massive buns and big hair updos. Of course, the key is keeping it shaped and healthy.


----------



## HeShotMeBangBang (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

oh plz, if it's long we like it. Aren't we a prime example?


----------



## robot. (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



HeShotMeBangBang said:


> oh plz, if it's long we like it. Aren't we a prime example?



No.

Long =/= healthy. 

We like _healthy_ primarily, long or short.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I love layers too, and I agree they are sexy. I plan to let my hair grow and grow until it won't grow anymore, but I will definitely try to layer it.



mstar said:


> Me too!
> 
> Also, as I continue to grow and retain my length, I will never reach full BSL or full WL or anything, because I think I (and most women, in my eyes) look better with layered hair. I think layers are sexy and chic, whereas super-long, blunt hair usually makes me think "dowdy." Hope I don't offend anyone by saying that--I have seen several women on LHCF with very pretty blunt-cut ends at shorter lengths.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i would have to say no longer than tailbone length....


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> *waist length. anything past that is creepy. it reminds me of the old pictures they show of people in horror flicks.*


 
 Too funny!

For me, I think waist length would be just fine.  
I have major shrinkage anyway, so wasit-length for me, would 
probably look like arm pit length when I wore my hair out.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I've been told to stop growing my hair b/c I'm begining to look like [and I provided the amunition here] cousin 'it.' I kinda see what folks are saying though....but my out styles are still shoulder length so.....I'm very much on the petite side at 5 inches....


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Let me give you ladies a guys prospective on this subject. I personally love long hair, no matter what the length. Now if you have crazy long crystal gale hair, then I think you might need to have the body along with it to rock it.  just my two cents. Men arent very picky on looks believe it or not. We dont require our women to look like fashion models. Some men are shallow and insecure with themselves so they require a vogue model as a girlfriend, but those of us who are secure with ourselves look beyond boob size, hair length, and bootyliciousness. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



bhj867 said:


> Let me give you ladies a guys prospective on this subject. I personally love long hair, no matter what the length. Now if you have crazy long crystal gale hair, then I think you might need to have the body along with it to rock it.  just my two cents. Men arent very picky on looks believe it or not. We dont require our women to look like fashion models. Some men are shallow and insecure with themselves so they require a vogue model as a girlfriend, but those of us who are secure with ourselves look beyond boob size, hair length, and bootyliciousness. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


 
Tks for providing a male perspective!
But if you say a secure man  looks beyond boob size, hair length etc. than why would you then say that she should have the body to rock it IF she has the crystal gale hair. Do you in fact have some reservation about the length of a woman's hair afterall?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I never thought of it that way, ok maybe i put my foot in my mouth a little bit there, but yea crystal gale length hair is a little too long unless you're uber sexy. That's just my opinion though. Other than that i find most women attractive.

in other words I think we all have a view point on what is sexy and what isn't sexy. but those who dwell on it to the point of shallowness are the men who are insecure.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

OK.
Then we're getting in to the 'what's uber sexy' realm which brings us right back to the "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" statement you made.

PS- Thanks for the added clarification.....


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



bhj867 said:


> I never thought of it that way, ok maybe i put my foot in my mouth a little bit there, but yea crystal gale length hair is a little too long unless you're uber sexy. That's just my opinion though. Other than that i find most women attractive.
> 
> in other words I think we all have a view point on what is sexy and what isn't sexy. but those who dwell on it to the point of shallowness are the men who are insecure.


 
You're stimulating me a bit too much here...

How do we determine the degree to which someone is 'dwelling'? How do we get from there to 'shallow?  Whose rule book are we going by? 
There are women here who are very interested in the maintenance of their hair. To some it's 'dwelling' which might be considered shallow and display signs of insecurity? IMO, determining who is insecure is not that simple (but then again, I'm assuming this is a casual discussion, no need for the psych books right?)....especially on a site focusing on the physical aspect of hair care


----------



## Supervixen (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'd be elated with WSL, I think tailbone length is pushing it.  Anything longer is kinda gross, imo.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Any hair length that takes me over an hours to style. Which for me would be maybe waist or tailbone.


----------



## Taina (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I had to vote for classic lenght, but i know i could not manage hair longer that WL .. is too long and too much hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm 5'2 and petite; so, waist-length would be too long for me. I want long hair; but I don't want to look like My Little Pony.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'm going to say that I would stop at mid back or waist length. But if I got there and decided to go longer that would be cool too. I think it's all about how you style it vs. a particular length being unattractive. I imagine roller setting classic length hair would require some help.


----------



## lilanie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I think that past-tailbone would be a little much.

But, I reserve the right to change my mind when I am at that length. lol


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i have no idea what my shrinkage is going to be like post bc or how much volume it will have at any length other than my current. i may be able to get to tailbone length and have my hair shrink up to my armpit and because i'll wear my hair mostly natural i'd love this. i think with shrinkage i could grow hair to my butt and not think it was too much.

on other people i think the indian rapunzel lengths are too much...with straight hair anything longer than waist/lower back (not trying to be biased)


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me I'm going to stop at tailbone if it gets there.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



lilanie said:


> I think that past-tailbone would be a little much.
> 
> But, I reserve the right to change my mind when I am at that length. lol


 
What she said.


----------



## Tafa01 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

for ME it is MBL. I don't want my hair hiding my small waist and curves.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



Tafa01 said:


> for ME it is MBL. I don't want my hair hiding my small waist and curves.


 
That's cute!

As for now, I am just growing to see how long I can take it. This is the longest I have allowed it to grow in my adult life. My family and friends are shocked! Just below waistlength, however not fully, waiting for the Fall for a length check.


----------



## Neith (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

On me I have nooooo idea.  We'll see in the future.  I'm going to grow my hair until I feel comfortable with the length.  Who knows, maybe I'll be running around here with ankle length hair in 10 years 

On other people, whatever they feel comfortable with.  I don't have an opinion on what people should do with their hair.  I have seen very long, pretty hair.  

I don't see having length as creepy/weird or what have you as long as it is well groomed.


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

BFL

Beyond floor length. That is when it is unflattering. I can't vote :-(


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

FLOOR Length for me.... Just start to look bad...


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Personally, I don't really know. My main concern is how it looks and how much energy I have to put into it. Right now, at my length (waist), the maintenance is minimal (2 minutes on non-wash days, 20 minutes on wash days). It's healthy, shiny, I like how it looks, and I'm not ashamed of it. I suppose it would be unflattering when the ends look uneven and scraggly, but I don't foresee that happening any time soon. My current goal is tailbone, but I'm not ruling out going any longer if the quality is just as good and if it doesn't become too much to handle. I really don't care if other people think it's creepy or dirty or nasty looking. I know my hair is clean, and they can think whatever they want as long as they keep their hands to themselves and don't try to "help" me by chopping it off against my will.

As for other people, if they can keep it looking nice, I don't care how long it is. I have enough knowledge about hair care to know that it doesn't fall into the toilet after a certain length.  It's called "putting it up"!


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I have fine hair, so APL is my limit. Anything beyond that doesn't look good on me. It gets stringy and see through


----------



## teacherjess (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I may be in the minority here, but bra strap length is the absolute longest I desire to go> I just think it will look sloppy if I get anywhere past that. I've never had hair that long my whole life EVER so to get there would still be hugely monumental!! I come from a family who thinks SL is loooonnnnnnnnggggggggg...(hahaha, I know better now)

My real goal is APL. Once I hit APL, I plan on just keeping it there by protective styling, regular trimming, and doing what I did to get there. I want to make it a thick, full, lush, undeniable APL. And thats as long as I want to get...really

ETA: when I said "Sloppy" I meant sloppy for ME...lots of yall are way past APL/ BSL and look absolutely gorgeous~ just don't think I could pull it off


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I said that classic was too much, just because I think that at that length, it would be too hard to really enjoy it.
I'm growing out my hair so I can do stuff with it...wear it in buns, wear it out, do twist-outs, rollersets, flat iron it...I want to be able to style my hair.
And I definitely don't think that such a thing will be possible with hair that is half the length of my body. Especially because I have short legs. 

Also, I can't imagine going to a salon for a relaxer with classic length hair...they would charge me both arms and legs and a little bit of my soul. And I refuse to self-relax.


----------



## Melaysia (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Hmm this is my first post but I find it interesting that most people would stop at bsl. Before I read the responses, I was going to say anything past tailbone length was too long. But reading more about the hygienic side, it might not be as hygienic but I would love to be able to wear it in all kinds of cute and intricate buns and updos.


----------



## My Friend (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*



nucienuce1 said:


> I said mid-thigh even though my sister had calf length dreads ( she cut them off due to the causing a curve in her spine)


 

Do u have a pic?


----------



## yora88 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

There is no set length that looks horrible on everybody. I think it's more case by case.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I reckon tail-bone length is slightly pushing it, but can look good on some people with certain types of hair. However, I'd say I'm not really a fan of classic length or longer, definitely looks too excessive and not too nice. For me personally, I don't really know what would be too long on me, as I have never had long hair, but I guess I just have to wait and see


----------



## Janet' (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

For me: Classic...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

i say it depends on the health of the hair and the style it is kept in.  some one could have classic length hair (which several have stated is yucky lol) and wear it unstretched and appear to be wl or hl instead.

i recently saw a girl (at the club a few wks before new yrs, would have taken pix but mah stupid camera phone dont have a flash lol) who had possibly hl unstretched 3c hair.  its was beautiful and i couldnt stop staring at her hair. it was quite awkward at times when i was caught staring lol.  so to think of how long her hair is stretched!!! i die i tell you...

my goal is to be wl unstretched...  i have no clue how long i will have to be to make that goal.  back when i was almost hl (less than 5inches away) i was still sitting at bsl unstretched so for me i will probably have to hit tlb.

so back on topic...  it depends. no one is alike and everyone wont look the same with a certain length.  its like asking what length weave is too long or what's the longest nails should be. beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if they like it then i love it!


----------



## HairVixen (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Any length that is healthy!


----------



## Daeuiel (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I'll take that knee length stretched hair  I suppose if it's dusting the floor when you walk, that's a bit much. I'll keep my hair at knee length.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Ok, for me, personally, I don't want anything that's covering my a$$-ets.   (that's right.  I said it).  I'd prefer my hair to hang just above wl so that my figure from the back doesn't look like a column of hair with no obvious indentation at the waist.  That said, I'd prefer big, luscious curls cascading down to the level of the last pic in my siggy (the unflat ironed pic).  So, to get that, I'm going for hl.  I can't see myself ever wanting to go beyond hl.   The movement of my hips in my walk is poetry in motion.  Why would I obscur that?   

Oh, but the question is when is it no longer flattering?  When you start looking like long hair with legs instead of a woman with long hair.  To me, that's tbl and beyond. But, it really does depend on the person.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

for myself WL...if i ever make WL, i'm fooling around with layers for a couple of months, and then most likely chopping back to MBL...on any1 i think tailbone and classic and beyond is just doing to much...its different if you're just seeing if you can grow it that long, but it would probably look better chopped back to hip or waist length....this all depends on the person though.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

It's no longer flattering for me when I'm sitting on it. Funny all these length threads today...


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

I consider my hair too long when I'm able to step on it.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*




CelinaStarr said:


> I consider my hair too long when I'm able to step on it.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 14, 2010)

Waist length. Any longer and it'd be too much for me. I'll probably grow to waist length and then cut it to MBL. Maybe...


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: At what Length is hair no longer flattering??? (Warning this may be controversial*

Fairy-tale & dirty looking...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 20, 2017)

Interested in seeing if people have changed their minds on this. I think anything past classic is too much for me personally.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 20, 2017)

I still call tailbone as going too far.  The thought of the ends of my hair dipping in the toilet gives me a panic attack.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 20, 2017)

Tailbone on black women is the longest length that's still flattering. Tailbone can look cat lady ish on other races though.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 20, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I still call tailbone as going too far.  The thought of the ends of my hair dipping in the toilet gives me a panic attack.



I think you'd have to be passed tailbone heading to classic length hair for that to happen.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 20, 2017)

Mid thigh straight is too much. Classic length is my limit and I probably wouldn't wear my hair pin straight at that length, it would be too overwhelming. Wearing my TBL hair straight this winter had me sweating, irritable and led to a random cut back to Hip length  I just want WSL curly!

Funny you bumped this @Lucia, I was just watching this video today and cringing at her walking through the mall with it dragging. Her hair looks very pretty braided though! I like the thickness..just not all down.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 20, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I still call tailbone as going too far.  The thought of the ends of my hair dipping in the toilet gives me a panic attack.



I just burst out laughing


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 20, 2017)

When you're sitting down tho tailbone will reach your thighs aka dunking length.  


Lucia said:


> I think you'd have to be passed tailbone heading to classic length hair for that to happen.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 21, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Mid thigh straight is too much. Classic length is my limit and I probably wouldn't wear my hair pin straight at that length, it would be too overwhelming. Wearing my TBL hair straight this winter had me sweating, irritable and led to a random cut back to Hip length  I just want WSL curly!
> 
> Funny you bumped this @Lucia, I was just watching this video today and cringing at her walking through the mall with it dragging. Her hair looks very pretty braided though! I like the thickness..just not all down.



Yeah even though I love long healthy hair that's just way too long for me, hair dragging on the floor, I'm not the one.   
I agree with you midback-WL curly hair is beautiful.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 21, 2017)

My thoughts on this has changed since going natural. If you wear your hair straight I think hip length is the longest I would find attractive but as a natural I'm going for tailbone stretched because that would reach my perfect curly length of between apl and bra strap.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 21, 2017)

I think anything past classic length stretched is too much. My goal is to grow my hair to tailbone length so my hair will be waist length while curly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 21, 2017)

My hair is TBL straightened, but when I wear it natural it's only BSL/MBL depending on the style. Or I can roller set and it will look MBL/WL. I rarely just wear it down and straight.  So I could probably go longer and still be ok. I'm satisfied with this length though.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Mar 21, 2017)

Knee length. Really anything past mid-thigh length just looks scary to me. I would say mid-thigh length is the last stop before you go from princess Rapunzel hair to demonic Rapunzel hair.
No offense to anyone who feels differently, of course. I'm speaking in terms of my own taste/opinion only.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 21, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I still call tailbone as going too far.  The thought of the ends of my hair dipping in the toilet gives me a panic attack.



This. But the length I find unattractive is thigh length.

For myself, so long as my dry, styled hair is above my waist, I can deal. I dont plan on straightening ever, so Im not worried about stretched length.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 21, 2017)

HaveSomeWine said:


> Knee length. Really anything past mid-thigh length just looks scary to me. *I would say mid-thigh length is the last stop before you go from princess Rapunzel hair to demonic Rapunzel hair.*
> No offense to anyone who feels differently, of course. I'm speaking in terms of my own taste/opinion only.



 I was thinking Rapunzel to The Ring.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 21, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I was thinking Rapunzel to The Ring.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 21, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> This. But the length I find unattractive is thigh length.
> 
> For myself, so long as my dry, styled hair is above my waist, I can deal. I dont plan on straightening ever, so Im not worried about stretched length.






BronxJazzy said:


> My thoughts on this has changed since going natural. If you wear your hair straight I think hip length is the longest I would find attractive but as a natural I'm going for tailbone stretched because that would reach my perfect curly length of between apl and bra strap.




I think it really depends on how much shrinkage you have and if your hair gets weighed down with length or not.  Even similar curl types don't have the same hang time.  I've seen women with shoulder-APL thick curly hair and it's TBL stretched. 

Just for an example look at her hair when she lets her curls dry normally vs elongates her curls  big difference.

Somewhere mid video she stretches her hair to show its true length.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I was thinking Rapunzel to The Ring.



ROTFLMAO


----------



## LinglingStar (Mar 23, 2017)

I've always loved really long hair. If I could grow it to ankle length I would. But I'm really hoping for thigh length one day haha.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd love my curly hair to hit somewhere between BSL and Midback. I don't care how long it has to be when straightened to do that. Lol. I'll take Ring (hide my face and crawl out of the Tv) length if thats what it takes. 

I do have friends who believe women over 40 shouldn't have hair longer than APL because it "ages" you.....i don't think that rule applies to black women. I've seen long hair age some WW though, but its usually those old little house on a praire/cult like women, not kept white women.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 24, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> When you're sitting down tho tailbone will reach your thighs aka dunking length.



My hair is TBL stretched and I've been thinking/laughing at this post for days!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

intellectualuva said:


> I'd love my curly hair to hit somewhere between BSL and Midback. I don't care how long it has to be when straightened to do that. Lol. I'll take Ring (hide my face and crawl out of the Tv) length if thats what it takes.
> 
> I do have friends who believe women over 40 shouldn't have hair longer than APL because it "ages" you.....i don't think that rule applies to black women. I've seen long hair age some WW though, but its usually those old little house on a praire/cult like women, not kept white women.



Here's where that idea really came from, if you've been abusing bleaching, heat styling shampooing your hair with sulfate shampoos for 20-30 years without any healthy hair care or deep conditioning or any care at all by the time your 40 or 50 your hair will look a wreck.  So cut it short to get rid of the damage because damaged hair ages you as well.

It's not like a woman can't grow her hair back out at any age if she's relatively healthy and puts in the work and wants to. I think there's some laziness to it too. Notice some people cut their hair as soon  as they have 1 baby claiming they don't have time to take care of it.  I don't mean to make jokes but really, 1 kid?
Now if you take care of your hair for any extended amount of time, there's really no good reason to cut healthy long hair on the basis of age, unless you want to do it, not cause people tell you too.

Besides some women look good with short hair and some don't and that has nothing to do with age.  I could name names but that's a little rough, just look at some pics short hair ain't for everyone, and in Europe and India older and old women routinely leave their hair long and wear beautiful ponytails and updos and they look great.
So it shouldn't be short hair at a certain age that's ridiculous, do you boo! And if that means you're 75 with WL gray hair in a braid running after grandkids then so be it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 25, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Here's where that idea really came from, if you've been abusing bleaching, heat styling shampooing your hair with sulfate for 20-30 years without any healthy hair are or deep consditioning or any care at all by the time your 40 or 50 your hair will look a wreck.  So cut it short to get rid of the damage because damaged hair ages you as well.
> 
> It's not like a woman can't grow her hair back out at any age if she's relatively healthy and puts in the work and wants to. I think there's some laziness to it too. Notice some people cut their hair as soon  as they have 1 baby claiming they don't have time to take care of it.  I don't mean to make jokes but really, 1 kid?
> Now if you take care of your hair for any extended amount of time, there's really no good reason to cut healthy long hair on the basis of age, unless you want to do it, not cause people tell you too.
> ...


I totally agree. My mom is 60 with the longest hair she's had since she was a child. Her hair is brushing wl with no effort. She just decided to stop cutting it and honestly she looks younger with it imo. 

The longer hair just suits her. As many times as she tells me she's gonna cut it because it's too long is as many times as I'll talk her out of it.

I also had a friend who's 98 yr old grandma had the longest most beautiful natural hair that she kept in a long braid that she wrapped around itself into a bun. She did not look any older. As a matter of fact she didn't look 98 at all. More like in her early 80's even though her hair was totally grey. 

It's all about how you take care of yourself and hair. If you look put together sometimes long hair actually takes off yrs not adds to them.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

@intellectualuva 
Adding
Actually that cut your hair at a certain age has been changed it used to be 60 then 50 now it's 40 next year it will be 30 as people get more unhealthy at younger ages.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 26, 2017)

Lucia said:


> @intellectualuva
> Adding
> Actually that cut your hair at a certain age has been changed it used to be 60 then 50 now it's 40 next year it will be 30 as people get more unhealthy at younger ages.



I agree.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 26, 2017)

The bolded reminded me of the lovely Ernestine Shepherd. She'll turn 81 this year.











Lucia said:


> Here's where that idea really came from, if you've been abusing bleaching, heat styling shampooing your hair with sulfate shampoos for 20-30 years without any healthy hair care or deep conditioning or any care at all by the time your 40 or 50 your hair will look a wreck.  So cut it short to get rid of the damage because damaged hair ages you as well.
> 
> It's not like a woman can't grow her hair back out at any age if she's relatively healthy and puts in the work and wants to. I think there's some laziness to it too. Notice some people cut their hair as soon  as they have 1 baby claiming they don't have time to take care of it.  I don't mean to make jokes but really, 1 kid?
> Now if you take care of your hair for any extended amount of time, there's really no good reason to cut healthy long hair on the basis of age, unless you want to do it, not cause people tell you too.
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 26, 2017)

People would be better off just doing them and stop projecting their insecurities onto others.

I remember reading an interview with one of Lena Horne's granddaughters where she said women over 27 or 28 shouldn't wear above-the-knee skirts, dresses or shorts. I thought she sounded utterly ridiculous and clearly wasn't comfortable with her own legs.




BronxJazzy said:


> I totally agree. My mom is 60 with the longest hair she's had since she was a child. Her hair is brushing wl with no effort. She just decided to stop cutting it and honestly she looks younger with it imo.
> 
> The longer hair just suits her. As many times as she tells me she's gonna cut it because it's too long is as many times as I'll talk her out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> People would be better off just doing them and stop projecting their insecurities onto others.
> 
> I remember reading an interview with one of Lena Horne's granddaughters where she said women over 27 or 28 shouldn't wear above-the-knee skirts, dresses or shorts. I thought she sounded utterly ridiculous and clearly wasn't comfortable with her own legs.



Have you seen Lena Horne in her hey day, even way after I'd be insecure if my legs weren't on point too. Seriously you're so right people can't do something or dont have the face or body or courage to wear what others can and they start limiting people for no good reason, i.e. like the skirt actually being too, short and showing what it shouldn't. 

I mean Tina Turner built a career on not listening to what people thought women her age should be doing or wearing, and she never took it to hoeville.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> The bolded reminded me of the lovely Ernestine Shepherd. She'll turn 81 this year.



Thanks for posting she's such an inspiration, especially when I don't feel like working out, she has a six pack and she's 80--- enough said!


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 26, 2017)

I've seen Lena from back in the day but never noticed her legs. I searched Google and none of the images really show her legs unlike Dorothy Dandridge, who had nice gams. 

And that's why I will forever love Tina. Even as a little girl, she was #goals and reminded me that you can look good at any age you want. It's very true. It's up to you. This is why I love Ernestine too!



Lucia said:


> Have you seen Lena Horne in her hey day, even way after I'd be insecure if my legs weren't on point too. Seriously you're so right people can't do something or dont have the face or body or courage to wear what others can and they start limiting people for no good reason, i.e. like the skirt actually being too, short and showing what it shouldn't.
> 
> I mean Tina Turner built a career on not listening to what people thought women her age should be doing or wearing, and she never took it to hoeville.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 26, 2017)

Girl... I just shake my head and tell myself no excuses! 



Lucia said:


> Thanks for posting she's such an inspiration, especially when I don't feel like working out, she has a six pack and she's 80--- enough said!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> I've seen Lena from back in the day but never noticed her legs. I searched Google and none of the images really show her legs unlike Dorothy Dandridge, who had nice gams.
> 
> And that's why I will forever love Tina. Even as a little girl, she was #goals and reminded me that you can look good at any age you want. It's very true. It's up to you. This is why I love Ernestine too!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 16, 2017)

For me too long would be knee length.  I want it right above my knees. With shrinkage it would come to about waist length.


----------

